# mc-light



## hirohitosan (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi there.
I installed mc-light and I have some questions.
1. Can I change the colors? The background is black and the hidden files are black.
2. I connect to my server from home through ssh from an Apple machine. I have problems with some commands. I cannot exit since F10 in Apple computers has other function. Also F9 in Apple do other things. Where can I find a list of commands instead using F keys?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

1) you will need to edit ~/mc/ini 
http://www.zagura.ro/index.php/2008/01/09/midnight-commander-color-themes/

2) ESC-1 = F1, ESC-2 = F2 etc


----------



## riselost (May 10, 2020)

Hi. Here is the mc-light colors for mc: https://habr.com/ru/sandbox/140818/


----------

